# North Dakota's 2006 Deer Season Set



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

*North Dakota's Deer Season Set, Licenses Down from Last Year*

North Dakota's 2006 deer season has been set and for the first time
since 2001 the state Game and Fish Department did not allocate a record
number of licenses.

Even so, the number of deer gun licenses available is above 100,000 for
the fifth year in a row. This fall, 143,500 licenses are available, a
decrease of 2,100 from last year. This year's figure is comprised of
slightly fewer white-tailed deer licenses and a similar number of mule
deer licenses than 2005, according to Randy Kreil, wildlife chief for
the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

"Progress toward reducing deer numbers was evident this past year in the
northwest and in some units in the southeast," Kreil said. "As a result
these areas will see stable to lower license numbers due to a
significant decline in deer numbers resulting from several years of high
harvest on does."

Mild winters and a corresponding increase in reproductive success have
maintained white-tailed deer populations above management objectives in
many units in northeastern and north central North Dakota. In response,
Kreil said, an aggressive approach to deer management will be continued
until deer numbers are reduced to unit goals.

The mule deer population in the badlands remains at management goals.
"The 2006 population and reproductive surveys in the badlands indicate a
similar number of mule deer as in 2005," Kreil said. "As a result, the
number of mule deer licenses available in 2006 will be similar to 2005."

The number of licenses available for 2006 includes 7,650 for mule deer,
a decrease of 50 from last year; 2,716 for muzzle-loader, down 42 from
last year; and 340 restricted youth antlered mule deer, the same as last
year.

Split seasons in units 2B and 3C have been eliminated and hunters will
have the opportunity to hunt the entire regular gun season. "This change
was made following several years of discussion, with input received from
landowners and hunters," Kreil said. "As a result there are no split
season units remaining in the state."

The boundary between units 2K2 and 2L is U.S. Highway 281. The highway
is being realigned, moving it west approximately three miles. For the
2006 deer season the boundary between these two deer hunting units will
be the original Highway 281. In 2007, the unit boundary will move to the
new alignment.

North Dakota residents who are on active duty with the National Guard or
Reserve and are stationed outside of the state during the 2006 deer gun
lottery process, and miss the initial lottery, are eligible to purchase
one gun license for a white-tailed deer of either sex, in a unit of
their choice.

Likewise, North Dakota residents who were unable to participate in the
2005 deer gun season because they were on active duty with the National
Guard or Reserve and were stationed outside the state, are also eligible
to purchase one deer gun license for a white-tailed deer of their choice
in a unit of their choice.

Deer hunters should also note that baiting is prohibited on all
state-owned or managed wildlife management areas.

North Dakota's 2006 deer gun season is set to open Nov. 10 at noon and
continue through Nov. 26. Online applications for the regular deer gun,
youth and muzzle-loader seasons are available now for prospective
hunters to apply through the Game and Fish Department's internet
website, gf.nd.gov, while paper applications will be available to
vendors throughout the state by mid-May. The deadline for applying is
June 7.


----------

